# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  απλή κατασκευή γεννήτριας απο δυναμό αυτοκινήτου...

## taxideytis

και κινητήρα απο παπί 97 cc....P1010576.jpgP1010574.jpg

η κατασκευή κόστισε μόνο τον κινητήρα του παπιού, καθώς τα δυναμό υπήρχαν, όπως επίσης και τα παλιοσίδερα.
Εμπνευστής εγώ και φυσικά την κατασκευή υλοποίησε ο φιλος Νικος κάπου στην περιοχή της Λαρισας.
Τα δυναμό θα παίρνουν κίνηση με ιμάντα...και προσβλέπω στα 12 volt αλλά στα 70 amp X 2. (για γρήγορη φόρτιση μπαταριών...)
Περισσότερα και ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής μέσα στον Ιούνιο....

----------


## genesis

Γεια σου Κώστα με τις ωραίες σου πατέντες!

Καλή ιδέα, έχει εφαρμοστεί στο παρελθόν, έχει όμως και αυτή τα καλά και τα κακά της...
- Αυτό που λες "γρήγορη φόρτιση" δεν μπορεί να είναι και τόσο "γρήγορη". Αν μιλάμε για μπαταρίες μολύβδου βαθιάς εκφόρτισης τότε ο χρόνος φόρτισης από σχεδόν πλήρως εκφορτισμένες μέχρι να φτάσει στο 85 - 90%, ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι μικρότερος από περίπου 4 - 5 ώρες. Κάτω από αυτόν τον χρόνο γίνεται μόνιμη ζημιά στις μπαταρίες. Αν έχεις τις μπαταρίες που θυμάμαι (4 χ Rolls S530, 12V / 800Ah @C20), καλό θα ήταν να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα φόρτισης κάτω από τα 100Α και να παρακολουθείς την θερμοκρασία των μπαταριών κατά την διάρκεια της φόρτισης.
- Θα πρέπει να μεριμνήσεις για την ψύξη του κινητήρα ο οποίος θα κληθεί να λειτουργήσει υπό φορτίο, ακίνητος, για αρκετά μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα.
- Αν υποθέσουμε ότι την ίδια στιγμή υπάρχει σχετικά μεγάλο φορτίο εν λειτουργία, τότε μόνο ένα μέρος του ρεύματος που δίνουν τα δυναμό πηγαίνει στις μπαταρίες. Αυτό συνεπάγεται παράταση λειτουργίας για να γίνει φόρτιση στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο.
- Δεν έχεις έλεγχο στο ρεύμα και στην τάση φόρτισης εκτός και αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις πατέντες με τους αυτόματους των δυναμό. Σημαντικό αν έχεις μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου που θέλουν equalizing κλπ. (που έχεις...)
- Είναι άγνωστη η αξιοπιστία του συνόλου....θα θεωρηθεί αξιόπιστο αν κλείσει πάνω από 1000 ώρες λειτουργίας χωρίς προβλήματα  :Rolleyes: .
- Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το συνολικό κόστος (κόστος εξοπλισμού και αμοιβές διάφορες + χρόνος κατασκευής + χρόνος επίλυσης προβλημάτων), σε συνδυασμό με την απόδοση του συστήματος, θα είναι τελικά μικρότερο από αυτό που προτείνω παρακάτω.

Προσπαθείς (μάταια  :Biggrin: ) να αποφύγεις τη απόλυτη και οριστική λύση για το πρόβλημα της φόρτισης που είναι ο συνδυασμός ενός καλού inverter / charger με ενσωματωμένο μεταγωγικό διακόπτη και μιας κοινής γεννητριούλας.

----------


## spyropap

Όταν κάποιος έχει υλικά όπως τους εναλλάκτες, τον κινητήρα παπιού, εργαλεία και έμπνευση ε τότε μπορεί ίσως να κάνει ένα γλυπτό. Είναι κάπως ογκώδες για εναλλάκτης ενέργειας, μου φέρνει όμως σε έργο τέχνης εικαστικής σημασίας.

Περίεργο είναι να θέλει κάποιος να γυρίζει αυτά τα δυναμό με κινητήρα που καταναλώνει ακριβό καύσιμο βενζίνη.
Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να κοστίζει ακριβά η ενέργεια που θα πάρει από τα δυναμό.
Καμία σχέση με την δωρεάν ενέργεια που προσφέρουν οι Α.Π.Ε.
Ξέρετε πως δεν είναι οικολογικός/οικονομικός φορτιστής.

Έχω κάνει κι εγώ μια προσπάθεια με δυναμό που ανακατασκεύασα.
Η δική μου κατασκευή είναι δυναμό με 12 περιστρεφόμενους μαγνήτες που όταν γυρίζει με >2000 σαλ αποδίδει 80W.
Την κατασκευή έχω δείξει στο παρελθόν εδώ και την έχουν δει στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης μέλη.
Έχουν δει να ανάβει 4 λάμπες 12V 21W η μία. Μπορεί να στο επιβεβαιώσει ο ΓιάννηςΛ.

Το δυναμό αυτό γυρίζω τώρα με επαγωγικό κινητήρα, δηλαδή έκανα επ ευθείας προσαρμογή στον άξονα του δυναμό με επαγωγικό κινητήρα.
Ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας που προσάρμοσα είναι κατασκευής μου.
Δυστυχώς ο επ. κινητήρας μου υπό φορτίο λειτουργεί με λίγες στροφές περίπου 1000 σαλ που είναι λίγες για το δυναμό.
Αυτό που κατάφερα να κάνω με αυτό το πάντρεμα είναι έναν εναλλάκτη με απόδοση περίπου 90%.

Άντε να δούμε πόσα λίτρα βενζίνης θα κάψετε για να φορτώνετε μπαταρίες.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## stafidas

> και κινητήρα απο παπί 97 cc....P1010576.jpgP1010574.jpg
> 
> η κατασκευή κόστισε μόνο τον κινητήρα του παπιού, καθώς τα δυναμό υπήρχαν, όπως επίσης και τα παλιοσίδερα.
> Εμπνευστής εγώ και φυσικά την κατασκευή υλοποίησε ο φιλος Νικος κάπου στην περιοχή της Λαρισας.
> Τα δυναμό θα παίρνουν κίνηση με ιμάντα...και προσβλέπω στα 12 volt αλλά στα 70 amp X 2. (για γρήγορη φόρτιση μπαταριών...)
> Περισσότερα και ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής μέσα στον Ιούνιο....



Ρε μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος!!! Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον ξάδερφο Νίκο.
Αν ήμουν κοντά θα βοηθούσα κι εγώ στην κατασκευή  :Smile:

----------


## taxideytis

Μέχρι στιγμής το κόστος είναι μηδέν. 
Σπύρο έχεις απολυτο δίκηο σε όλα όσα λές αλλά γιατί δεν μπορούμε να παίζουμε λίγο;
Κώστα, και εσύ έχεις δίκηο...φυσικά και έχω γεννήτρια και έναν φορτιστή στα 30 amp.
Αλλά είχα τα δυναμό...ένα παλιό iskra απο το niva που μου έμεινε οταν έβαλα ένα bosh κατοστάρι, και ένα πάλι απο ένα τρακαρισμένο niva....
Ε βρήκα και το μοτέρ κάπως έτσι, (κάποια εξυπηρέτηση) και ο Νικος τόφτιαξε αρκεί να τούκανα παρέα...

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για φόρτιση μερικών παλιών μπαταριών απο αγροτικά μηχανήματα και οχι μόνο  που μαζευω εδώ γύρω...P1010360.jpg
Η φωτογραφία έιναι απο Οκτώβριο. Τωρα οι μπαταρίες έχουν γίνει επτά, και χρησιμοποιούνται περιστασιακά για περιφερειακό φωτισμό, και άλλες μικροεφαρμογές. 
Είναι συνδεδεμένες με ένα μικρό Φ/Β των 30 watt για συντήρηση και καπάκι θα μπεί η παραπάνω γεννήτρια  με αυτόματη εκκίνηση σε περίπτωση πτώσης του ρευματος χαμηλά...εκεί θα ξαναεπανέλθω για τον διακόπτη εκκίνησης...
P1010361.jpg

----------


## PCMan

Θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία του κινητήρα. βάλε ένα δυνατο βεντιλατέρ να φυσάει απο μπροστά και εναν θερμοστάτη. Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν ήταν υδρόψυκτο.

Ψάξε και λίγο πως να φτιάξεις βιοκαύσιμο απο σάπια φρούτα/ζάχαρη. Τέτοιες μηχανές τις τροποποιείς εύκολα. Το έκανε ο γνωστός άρχοντας στην κρήτη!

----------


## genesis

> ...φυσικά και έχω γεννήτρια και έναν φορτιστή στα 30 amp.



*

*Κώστα, δεν είναι το ίδιο με έναν σοβαρό inverter / charger σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## taxideytis

:Rolleyes: 
σιγουρα δεν έιναι...

----------


## spyropap

Κωνσταντίνε taxideyti γιατί είσαι επίμονος και δεν ακούς τον Κώστα genesis;
Μα αγόρασε το inverter/charger που προτείνει ο Κώστας σε καλή τιμή και με ευκολίες  :Smile: 

Αυτό που πρέπει να περιμένεις από την κατασκευή σας που είναι καλή για παιχνίδι είναι προβλήματα και σπατάλη καύσιμου -βενζίνη αδικοχαμένη..

Και δεν παρατάς τα παιχνίδια με τον Νίκο να φτιάξετε ξανά τα φ/β που έσπασαν και την ανεμογεννήτρια που δεν έχει έλικα;

----------


## jason13

Ποιος ειναι αυτος ο inverter charger που προτεινετε ρε παιδια?

----------


## spyropap

> Ποιος ειναι αυτος ο inverter charger που προτεινετε ρε παιδια?



Για ρώτα και την τιμή του κατά τα άλλα σπουδαίου inverter που είναι και charger..

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.dcbattery.com/outback_gfx1312e.html

aytουνού εδώ...

----------


## -nikos-

Για την κατασκευη με 
τους δυναμο θα πω ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον ταξιδευτη 
οχι για την οψη η για τον τυπο μοτερ που επελεξε 

Αλλα για την κατασκευη καθεαυτη που θα του δωσει εμπειρια αποδωσης 
και ενα μπουσουλα βελτιωσης της με πχ μια ντιζελομηχανη.

και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Κωστα.



[η μηχανη απο παπι-αυτοκινητο δεν κανει εκτως και αν αλλαξεις-πειραξεις τον εκεντροφωρο]
απο τον εκεντροφωρο καθοριζεται η σχεση καταναλωσης-αποδωσης σε συγκεκριμενες 
στροφες,,,και επειδη δεν σε νιαζουν ''τα γκαζια'' αλλα η στανταρ υψηλωτερη υποδυναμη 
σε χαμηλες στροφες [οικονομια καυσιμου]
αν σας ενδιαφερει να κατσω να σας κανω δυο-τρια σχεδιακια για το ''φτιαξιμο'' του 
εκεντροφωρου. 


οσο για τον φωρτιστη ινβερτερ αυτο ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο

----------


## genesis

> Για ρώτα και την τιμή του κατά τα άλλα σπουδαίου inverter που είναι και charger..



Μα,...η τιμή θα είναι επίσης "σπουδαία" και αντάξια της "σπουδαιότητας" του μηχανήματος.
Γνωστό είναι αυτό...."ότι πληρώνεις  παίρνεις"...το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι τελικά...οι έξυπνοι από την αρχή....οι "έξυπνοι" αφού πρώτα σπάσουν τα μούτρα τους.

----------


## tsimpidas

Γιατί ο ινβέρτερ φορτιστής είναι ανώτερος ενώς απλού φορτιστή ???
για να το αγωράσω πρέπει να ξέρω τον λόγο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιατί ο ινβέρτερ φορτιστής είναι ανώτερος ενώς απλού φορτιστή ???
> για να το αγωράσω πρέπει να ξέρω τον λόγο.



Καταρχην εχει συστημα οταν δει εισοδο στον φορτιστη γυρναει τα φορτια σε αυτην την πηγη και παραλληλα φορτιζει τις μπαταριες.
Διαχειριζεται πιο σωστα τις ενεργειες(μπαταρια-εξ.πηγη)
Οποτε δεν θες απλα ενα inverter και ενα φορτιστη.Αν ας πουμε το πρωι βαζεις γεννητρια για πλυντηρια-σιδερα κλπ.τοτε θα θες και ενα πινακα μεταγωγης.


Επισης δεν ειναι και η τιμη του τρομακτικη.Αν συγκρινεις το ιδιο προιον χωρις φορτιστη.

Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ενα χαλαει ολα τα πετας.

http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...roductId=11444

δες και τα χαρακτηριστικα τους.

----------

tsimpidas (23-05-12)

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Εχω φτιαξει και εγω ενα παρομοιο με μοτερ απο αλυσοπριονο,ΑΛΛΑ το εχω μονο για να βαζω μπροστα μηχανηματα που δεν εχουν προσβαση σε αλλη πηγη ενεργειας.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ενα χαλαει ολα τα πετας.
> 
> http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...roductId=11444
> .




απο οτι κατάλαβα από τήν περιγραφή 
ειναι ινβέρτερ με ενσοματομένο φωρτιστή και μια 
σειρά απο συγκριτές τάσης με ρελέ που αυτόματα περνάν απο 
την μία κατάσταση στην άλλη.

----------


## spyropap

Έχει και μετασχηματιστή 1:1 στην έξοδο που προστατεύει τα μοσφετ εξόδου από την καταστροφή.

Πολύ καλά τα χαρακτηριστικά τους για ινβερτερ αλλά τα *>1000ε* λίγοι τα διαθέτουν για αγορά ινβερτερ.

Και βέβαια προτιμάμε τις κατασκευές από την αγορά πχ αμερικάνικων προϊόντων.

Άσε που εάν κάποιος μπορεί να φτιάξει ινβερτερ μπορεί και να τα επισκευάζει δίχως πολλά έξοδα.
Προτιμώ το ινβερτερ κατασκευής μου (μικρό μόνο 400W) από οποιοδήποτε άλλο του εμπορίου.

----------


## jason13

Εγω αυτον τον inverter charger εχω κ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.Υπαρχει κ μοντελο που εχει κ φορτιστη για τα πανελ αλλα πηρα τον πηρα χωρις αυτο.Τωρα θελω να αγορασω κι ενα MPPT φορτιστη κ 2-3 πανελ κ ειμαι κομπλε για τις καταναλώσεις που εχω στο εξωχικο μου.Μηπως ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω φθηνα πανελ 100-120 w?

----------

